# Multiple Daws?



## Fab (Jan 4, 2017)

Pretty simple question really, How many DAW do you know and use....do you think its a good use/waste of time learning others if you have the means?

bit of fun...


----------



## d.healey (Jan 4, 2017)

Learn what your boss uses and perhaps pro-tools, depending on your career intentions. Other than that use the DAW that you like, they all pretty much have the same basic features so you'll probably gravitate to the one that has something unique that stands out to you and that you find particularly helpful. For me that's Reaper.


----------



## elpedro (Jan 4, 2017)

I use ableton and samplitude prox 3


----------



## fritzmartinbass (Jan 4, 2017)

Logic and Reaper


----------



## Fab (Jan 4, 2017)

Thanks, for now though. I don't have a boss and I don't know if I will have one in future, let alone what they will use. So that leaves; 'use the one you like'.

I haven't found one yet that I like loads, I have found a few that I don't dislike though! But, what if there isn't a perfect DAW/ it's just one your good with. I feel like I need to use them all, otherwise I may be missing something I didn't know existed.

------ > this might deteriorate from here on. dont read it unless you want some insane ramblings.....mostly about pencils

It's like .... I have a few pencils I like to draw with because It's just the pencils that where there....they were all the same roughly anyway/I didn't care...but then a dude shows up with 10 pencils and starts comparing them, he tells me why each pencil is better, how useful each is in different drawing scenarios etc etc...but, what does he know about my pencils...

So I walk away with my own 'now shitty pencils' and *never draw again *because I'm too busy thinking about how the grip feels in my hands. What about those other pencils, Hans Zimmer liked that one pencil...maybe it is better.

AND that is what it boils down to. When looking into other DAW it makes sense to me that, in order to not get lost endlessly testing and spending money (when *I* should be composing)> it is wiser to see what DAW the more experienced people *that we like and are influenced by* are using and try those. That is the only thing that makes sense to me right now. Because, they might have done the hard work of thinning the list for you.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 4, 2017)

Logic & Ableton for personal use 

Reaper for educational

Slow tools for professional use


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira (Jan 4, 2017)

Cubase & Ableton Live


----------



## MarcelM (Jan 4, 2017)

Cubase & Studio One

trying out reaper again atm... but... different topic


----------



## Fab (Jan 4, 2017)

ok, so the theme that seems to be developing here is 2. So, how many have you tried before getting to that number? Plus the other initial questions if you have time.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jan 4, 2017)

My time is spent between Cubase, Logic, DP, and Pro Tools.
Cubase is my main DAW for composition. Logic and DP for when collaborating with others. Pro Tools for when doing audio work such as sampling or preparing a session for an external mix engineer.

Before deciding on Cubase, I had worked in Ableton, Cakewalk, Logic 9, then Cubase 6.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 4, 2017)

Anyone who wants to learn more than 2 daws is a masochist


----------



## Fab (Jan 4, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Anyone who wants to learn more than 2 daws is a masochist



finally someone who understands me


----------



## Fab (Jan 4, 2017)

Jdiggity1 said:


> My time is spent between Cubase, Logic, DP, and Pro Tools.
> Cubase is my main DAW for composition. Logic and DP for when collaborating with others. Pro Tools for when doing audio work such as sampling or preparing a session for an external mix engineer.
> 
> Before deciding on Cubase, I had worked in Ableton, Cakewalk, Logic 9, then Cubase 6.



If you had to name one good thing about each of those in the list?

What are you usually composing for and what kind of style(s)?

thanks buddy,


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Jan 4, 2017)

I think trying out a couple and finding one that suites your needs and preferences is important. I normally work in Cubase and occasionally do audio things in Pro Tools (mostly for sampling work and recording sessions). I've used Nuendo a bit but that's pretty much Cubase. For school work I've had to use Logic which I really don't like. When I was starting off I also tried lite versions of Studio One, Ableton, and a DAW from Behringer. I should try DP since it seems to offer some nice features for film scoring. I'm particularly interested in it's ability to do punches and streamers.


----------



## Fab (Jan 4, 2017)

[QUOTE="punches and streamers.[/QUOTE]

huh, that's pretty handy. I didn't know that was a feature you could get. Thanks, what don't you like about logic?

So far it's between logic and DP to test out next chance I get.


----------



## heisenberg (Jan 4, 2017)

Nuendo+NEK and Ableton Live.


----------



## garyhiebner (Jan 5, 2017)

Logic, Cubase, Studio One, Ableton, and FL Studio. I've learnt a good couple of different DAWs for training purposes. But each DAW definitely has it's strengths. Something you can do in one DAW can be quite easy, and can require a couple extra steps in another. So it is definitely what you feel more comfortable with and what suits your workflow.


----------



## TIM_STEVE_97 (Jan 5, 2017)

Logic+Reason rewire main setup..
Ableton performance/some elm stuff
Pro tools mixing


----------



## Allegro (Jan 5, 2017)

Cubase: Proficient
FL Studio: Proficient
Ableton: Proficient
Pro Tools: Limited
Regret level of wasting time learning these DAWS: Over 9000
In my case, the mistake was: Learning Cubase last.
Learning method used: ̶E̶a̶s̶y̶ ̶w̶a̶y̶ | Hard way ✓


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Jan 5, 2017)

I'm using Cubase and Reaper, though Steinberg's way of running things is annoying me more and more.
Reaper just added the option of custom naming CC lanes and has articulation maps on the way.. That feels like my cue to start jumping the Steinberg ship.


----------



## Fab (Jan 5, 2017)

Thanks alot guys, it helps.


----------



## studiostuff (Jan 5, 2017)

Pro Tools
Logic
Reaper
Digital Performer


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 5, 2017)

maybe its bcasue i live in Los angeles, the land of Post, but you HAVE to learn how to use pro tools. no matter if you use it or not. 

I was raised this way though  

I use logic pro. i love ableton but dont use it. and for random gigs and some mixing stuff i use pro tools. 
i am looking into cubase since apple is turning into microsoft 2001-04 era (for office/email/web/only)


----------



## benmrx (Jan 5, 2017)

Cubase and Pro Tools here.


----------



## IFM (Jan 5, 2017)

I'm mainly using Logic because it is like an an extension of me now but I have Cubasis 9, DP, Reason, and and old version of Live that I should update.


----------



## leggylangdon (Jan 5, 2017)

PT and Cubase here too!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 5, 2017)

I use Logic for sequencing and Pro Tools for audio knick-knacks, and I wouldn't like having to give up either one.

At one point I knew some others just well enough to write about them.


----------



## resound (Jan 5, 2017)

Logic for sequencing, Pro Tools for audio and DP for MIDI cleanup


----------



## garyhiebner (Jan 5, 2017)

resound said:


> Logic for sequencing, Pro Tools for audio and DP for MIDI cleanup



What do you do in DP with the MIDI Cleanup in comparison to what you do in Logic for the sequencing

You find that DP has more advanced MIDI tools?


----------



## resound (Jan 5, 2017)

garyhiebner said:


> What do you do in DP with the MIDI Cleanup in comparison to what you do in Logic for the sequencing
> 
> You find that DP has more advanced MIDI tools?


I only use DP when I need to clean up a midi file to import into Sibelius for orchestration. I use Logic for sequencing and mockups, but the reason I use DP for cleanup is because it has a feature called Smart Quantize. It's a huge time saver because it quantizes the start AND the end of the note and makes everything import into Sibelius much cleaner. Logic doesn't have a feature like this, but if it did then I wouldn't need DP.


----------



## Saxer (Jan 6, 2017)

resound said:


> I only use DP when I need to clean up a midi file to import into Sibelius for orchestration. I use Logic for sequencing and mockups, but the reason I use DP for cleanup is because it has a feature called Smart Quantize. It's a huge time saver because it quantizes the start AND the end of the note and makes everything import into Sibelius much cleaner. Logic doesn't have a feature like this, but if it did then I wouldn't need DP.


There's a preset for note length quantisation in Logics midi transform window.


----------



## Saxer (Jan 6, 2017)

I use Logic for everything (including score printout) and sometimes Ableton Live for electronics, grooves and live performance.
I also have Cubase but I never managed to get more than an eight bar loop out of it. It's just too different to my workflow.


----------



## resound (Jan 6, 2017)

Saxer said:


> There's a preset for note length quantisation in Logics midi transform window.


Yes, but it doesn't work the same way as Smart Quantize, unless I'm doing something wrong? In Logic you have to input the length of the note you want. Smart Quantize intelligently snaps the starts and the ends of the notes to the nearest quarter, eighth, sixteenth, etc. So in DP I select all the midi across all the tracks at once, hit Smart Quantize once, and I'm done. If you have combinations of eighth notes, 16ths and eighth note triplets, you don't have to quantize sections separately. It knows what to do and it generally gets 90-99% correct on the first try.


----------



## Darthmorphling (Jan 6, 2017)

Rasmus Hartvig said:


> I'm using Cubase and Reaper, though Steinberg's way of running things is annoying me more and more.
> Reaper just added the option of custom naming CC lanes and has *articulation maps on the way*.. That feels like my cue to start jumping the Steinberg ship.



I made the switch to Cubase last year since it had expression maps, and I got 7 for cheap and a free upgrade to 8. However, Reaper is so ingrained in my head that I just keep going back to it. Reading up on the artic mapper on the Reaper forums has got me thinking I don't need to even bother trying to switch.


----------



## DS_Joost (Jan 7, 2017)

Cubase and DP here. Day-to-day work is all Cubase though. I would jump ship to DP (with it's chunks feature and other unique film features) right now if they fixed a little bug I've been having, which dictates that if I use more than 500 midi tracks and over 200 audio tracks DP becomes seriously unstable and closes down without warning, and/or creating internal OS errors.

Granted I am on Windows 10 and tech support has told me it is purely an issue of DP9 and Windows 10. So here's holding out until the next update, which I truly hope won't take too long. The bug is severe enough that it renders the whole program useless as of right now though.

So in the meantime, Cubase it is.

(quick tip: anyone experiencing hiccups and performance issues in Cubase, and who has an Nvidia card, and happens to use F.Lux... Uninstalling the latter solved every single performance problem I ever had. Took me about a year to find out.)


----------



## Daniel James (Jan 7, 2017)

Cubase and Ableton Live. Proficient with both.

I have Logic and Pro Tools for the odd occasion one of those goblins comes out of its cave and we have to interface. 

-DJ


----------



## IoannisGutevas (Jan 7, 2017)

I used Cubase , Ableton Live and Studio One.

I dont think that its a waste of time in learning a DAW. In fact every knowledge is useful. It might come in handy or when learning a different DAW you might pick up one or two good tricks that you can transfer in another workstation


----------



## studiostuff (Jan 7, 2017)

DS_Joost said:


> I would jump ship to DP (with it's chunks feature and other unique film features) right now if they fixed a little bug I've been having, which dictates that if I use more than 500 midi tracks and over 200 audio tracks DP becomes seriously unstable and closes down without warning, and/or creating internal OS errors.



As long as it's only a problem with small sessions like the one you describe above, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## InLight-Tone (Jan 7, 2017)

Cubase user here, not gonna switch any time soon, it's got everything and more for composing media music. At first I resisted it, but after a couple of swings it grew on me.

I did spend quite a bit of time in Ableton Live thanks to Daniel James even to the point of buying Push 2 and wanting to immerse myself in learning Max4Live to customize the whole beast, but then realized I'd never compose anything and finish it if I went that route, so Cubase it is...


----------



## kitekrazy (Jan 7, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> *Anyone who wants to learn more than 2 daws* is a masochist



That's me. I find most of them are comparing apples and oranges when someone asks "which DAW is the best?".


----------



## EC2 (Jan 7, 2017)

I´m proficient in Logic, PT and Cubase, and know basics in Ableton and Reaper. I mostly use Logic (and for the longest time, almost 20 years...), but it always pays to know your way around in other DAWs.


----------



## Jaap (Jan 7, 2017)

Learned Pro Tools in the past in a course I took as a sideroad to my composition study (where I also learned to be proficient in Finale, but that's not really a DAW). Still comes in handy now and then, but when I started working on games I moved to Sonar first, then Nuendo (which I still use now and then since I like it more with game work and the audio editting then Pro Tools) and settled the last couple of years with Cubase which I love.
Never really took long to learn the basics, but to master a DAW is a different thing. After a few years I finally have the feeling that I really tackled Cubase.


----------



## PeterKorcek (Jan 7, 2017)

Cubase quite good and Reaper still learning (amazing program btw, incredible coding)


----------

